# HELP !!!!!



## Rob Byatt (Mar 21, 2007)

Once again I have major fly problems. Again none of my blue bottles are hatching. Another breeder and indeed the bait farms are having the same problem recently.

Morgan has just sent me some (thanks !) but I need hundreds more flies ASAP. I have just lost an adult female _Idolomantis_ 'coz of this problem.

If anyone can spare me some flies or pupae that are about to hatch, I would be most grateful. I'm happy to pay or swap for a mantis.

Rob.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 23, 2007)

I think I have the same problem too, but I'm not that desperate. The housefly pupae I got from Spiderpharm have been in the refrigerator for maybe three weeks and the most recent batch I took out for almost a week didn't eclose. I wouldn't mind sending you some, but I don't think they're good anymore.


----------

